# My Black Nasties spawned!



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

They made one heck of a pit over the past two days, and last night I left my blue led's on last night and I had eggs this morning! (Moodlighting I guess  ) They found a piece of slate that I had on the bottom at the base of some driftwood in the very corner of the tank.

So a few questions:
1. What's the incubutaion period?
2. What steps do I need to take in order to keep as many fry (if I get any) as possible?
3. Do the eggs look fertilized? (First time breeding anything)


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Bkeen,

I remember talking to you about Nasties earlier this year. Mine actually passed unfortunately through bloat . I was very angry. They are very tricky to raise.

Anyway glad yours spawned - these are considered quite a rare Cichlid in my area by many of the local stores.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Bkeen*,

Congradulations. How big are your Haits? and do you mind posting some recent pictures? Do they look diffrent when breeding?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *Bkeen*,
> 
> Congradulations. How big are your Haits? and do you mind posting some recent pictures? Do they look diffrent when breeding?
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I haven't put a ruler on them, but I'd say the female is 4"-5" and the male is 5.5-6" You can somewhat see the female above, she turned mostly black, with her face remaining the regular lighter color and her fins turned whitish. The male's color lightened up a bit and his fins have a dark sheen to them. I'll try to get some pics, but my photography skills are subpar.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

1. What's the incubutaion period? 
2. What steps do I need to take in order to keep as many fry (if I get any) as possible? 
3. Do the eggs look fertilized? (First time breeding anything)

Have they hatched yet? They should have by now...


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> 1. What's the incubutaion period?
> 2. What steps do I need to take in order to keep as many fry (if I get any) as possible?
> 3. Do the eggs look fertilized? (First time breeding anything)
> 
> Have they hatched yet? They should have by now...


Three days is what I found on the incubation period... That would put 'em hatching tonight. It was around midnight when I first noticed the eggs. Guess we'll see. The eggs now have a single dark spot on the top of each of them.


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Congrats bro. You have better luck than me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine are wrigglers aty the moment. Dad is in fear of his life from mom LOL


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

They hatched. I recorded it on my phone... Pretty cool stuff. Now the big male has dug a pit on the other end with the other big female.

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm234/bkeen_gto/?action=view&current=1206000302.mp4


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Very cool. So you have a trio in your tank, 1 m 2f? And the male is spawning with both? You are a lucky man.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

clgkag said:


> Very cool. So you have a trio in your tank, 1 m 2f? And the male is spawning with both? You are a lucky man.


There's six in there. I got the 6 in hopes of getting a pair, all at a small size. Now I have a clearly larger male and female, and then 2 smaller females, and a a couple that are still pretty small and can't really tell the sex of yet. The two largest fish spawned to make the lil guys shown in the video, and while mommy was guarding the eggs, the male she spawned with dug a pit on the other end of the tank with the second largest female. :-? Weird stuff.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats man! They are beautiful! :thumb:

Ahh the good ol' handy flash light........I remember the days of when I had to use one to see my fry......... 8) :lol: ...........Glad to see it pass on............. 8)


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Very cool. Now I'm really jealous.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Boston_Guapote said:


> Very cool. Now I'm really jealous.


  Well I have this situation, my HRP are getting ready to spawn, and my wife is pregnant. There's something strange happening at my house.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS *Bkeen*, on all accounts especially your wife.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like you need to keep your wife out of the fish tanks! :lol: Congrats!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

clgkag said:


> Sounds like you need to keep your wife out of the fish tanks! :lol: Congrats!


 :lol: Must be something in the water over there! Congrats man! Good for you!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats man! That's great! :thumb: 



> Sounds like you need to keep your wife out of the fish tanks! Laugh Out Loud Congrats!


 :lol: That's awesome!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My pair has a small batch of free swimming fry


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> My pair has a small batch of free swimming fry


No free swimmers here-  Somebody took care of the whole crew...


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

that sucks dude. Good news is they will probably do it again and you can steal them.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

clgkag said:


> that sucks dude. Good news is they will probably do it again and you can steal them.


Yeah, I had a 20gal up and running just for the fry, but they never got to the free swimming stage so I could snag 'em. I really need to get the other four out of there...


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't believe it. Since the eggs from the video hatched and were apparently eaten, the Male spawned with the other female on the opposite end of the tank- the largest female- who laid the original eggs- is flushed of color and now looks sickly. The female on the other end is pitch black, and she and the Dominant Male are guarding the new batch of fry, who are wrigglers. Strange stuff. I'll have the video up in a bit.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow that's great! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

ttt- because nasties are my favorite fish.


----------

